# Commercial sink drain wrench?



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a better tool than the piece of 1/4" angle bracket I've been using. What do you use?

On a related note, I hate these drains. The rubber seal usually spits out before I can get the damn things as tight as I'd like.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Had a thread on this in the last week or so. Try searching for it. There were some good suggestions.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I purchased the stainless tool from T&S Brass. My local supplier carries them. I believe I paid around $30 for it. I have used it well over 200 times and it is awesome. Super simple but worth the money.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is what the tool looks like. It may not actually be a T&S part, however the supplier that I bought it from is my T&S rep.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Had a thread on this in the last week or so. Try searching for it. There were some good suggestions.


What is the title to that thread? Can't seem to find it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What is the title to that thread? Can't seem to find it


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/t-s-modular-waste-valve-26490/


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/t-s-modular-waste-valve-26490/


Thanks


----------

